# Xilence: Neues Netzteil mit 580 Watt



## moddingfreaX (8. Mai 2008)

[FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]Mit dem Red Wing 580 kommt demnächst ein relativ preisgünstiges Netzteil aus dem Hause Xilence im 
Juni bei uns auf den deutschen Markt.
Es zeichnet sich durch den auffalenden roten 120mm Lüfter aus.
Technisch bietet es neben den 580 Watt Leistung zwei separate 12 Volt Leitungen,mehrere SATA-Stromanschlüsse, zwei PCI-Express Anschlüsse und einen Intel 4+4 Pin-Anschluss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Fifadoc (8. Mai 2008)

hmmm, eigentlich bin ich nu begeistert, da ich ja eh nur Xilence lüfter verbaue... andererseits hatte meine Freundin letzten Monat nen Xilence 600W netzteil drin, das nach 3 Tagen mit Funken und Rauch das zeitliche gesegnet hat ^^

Aber ich vermute mal, die meisten ihrer netzteile sind nicht so montagsgeräte, hab noch nen altes von denen, das läuft problemlos.

aber ich warte mal ab, ob es dann irgendwo erfahrungsberichte dazu gibt.


----------



## b0s (9. Mai 2008)

Also ich sehe zwischen 550 und 600 Watt beim besten Willen keine Lücke die gestopft werden müsste...


----------



## Fifadoc (9. Mai 2008)

das kann man nu echt nicht so sagen... damit nimmst du gearde meinem netzteil die daseinsberechtigung. das hat nämlich 460W und stopft damit die lücke zwischen 450W und 480W xD


----------



## kuer (9. Mai 2008)

Ich bin mit den Netzteilen der Firma sehr zufrieden . Arbeiten lautlos und zuverlässig .
580 Watt Warum nicht . Verstehe die Anmerkung nicht . Warum 480 oder 560 . Na und


----------



## igoroff (9. Mai 2008)

kuer schrieb:


> Ich bin mit den Netzteilen der Firma sehr zufrieden . Arbeiten lautlos und zuverlässig .
> 580 Watt Warum nicht . Verstehe die Anmerkung nicht . Warum 480 oder 560 . Na und



Stimmt eigentlich, dass es zwischen 550 W und 600 W keine Lücke gibt, die unbedingt durch ein weiteres NT gestopft werden muss.......von wegen "ein 550 W NT reicht mir nich für mein Sys aber 600 W wären scho zu viel!"......man sollte sich doch lieber ein 450 W BeQuiet oder Seasonic kaufen!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (9. Mai 2008)

kuer schrieb:


> Ich bin mit den Netzteilen der Firma sehr zufrieden . Arbeiten lautlos und zuverlässig .
> 580 Watt Warum nicht . Verstehe die Anmerkung nicht . Warum 480 oder 560 . Na und



Ich war mit den Netzteilen auch zufrieden, bis ich auf Enermax umgestiegen bin  In Sachen Verarbeitung und Effizienz können die Xilence nicht mehr mithalten (ich weiß wovon ich spreche, ich habe 2 neue Xilence Netzteile, eins im April´07 und eins im Oktober´07 gekauft, vor meinen Enermax gehabt).
Aber beide funktionieren noch tadellos, was man ihn hoch anrechnen kann.

@ Topic
Naja aber mal im Ernst wer braucht ein 580 Watt NT, wenn es von der Firma schon ein 550 und ein 600 Watt NT gibt? veileicht führen die auch ein 585 Watt NT ein um die Lücke zwischen 580 und 600 Watt zu schließen 

MFG


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (12. Juli 2009)

Bei Geräten aus 2007 kann man sicher nicht mehr von "neu" reden. Die Xilence aus Ende 2008 und 2009 stehen Enermax jedenfalls ist nichts nach.

Die "Mini Watt Schritte" bei den Netzteilen sind schon ein wenig Quatsch


----------



## Uziflator (12. Juli 2009)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Bei Geräten aus 2007 kann man sicher nicht mehr von "neu" reden. Die Xilence aus Ende 2008 und 2009 stehen Enermax jedenfalls ist nichts nach.
> 
> Die "Mini Watt Schritte" bei den Netzteilen sind schon ein wenig Quatsch



Xilence so gut  wie Enermax?  Wo lebst du?!


----------



## BopItXtremeII (12. Juli 2009)

Naja wenn Xilence jetzt besser sein soll ist das ja schön, nur für mich kommts zu spät ..

Hatte Ende 2007 ein 600W NT von denen, das mir andauernd Bluescreens verursacht hat  Mit nem 500W Tagan gibts jetzt keine Probleme obwohl ich die alte 8600GT gegen ne HD 4850 getauscht hab.


----------



## poiu (12. Juli 2009)

@BopItXtremeII

wie Uziflator schon gesagt hat , Xilence ist billiger Murcks 

was du erlebst hast , hört man  sehr oft  !

am besten sind die Sli modele von dehnen XD die grade  mal eine Moderne Graka versorgen können

wenn man von den XIlence wirklich mal das Verlagt was drauf steht , reagieren die so wie du beschrieben hast oder Fakeln ab 

 600W mit Geforce 8600 , eigentlich kein Wunder das dass nicht funktioniert hat bei XIlence gilt 600W*1/3


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (12. Juli 2009)

poiu und das hast du womit gemessen? das mag ja früher so gewesen sein... ist aber schon länger nicht mehr so. Die Bahn setzt inzwischen übrigens ICEs ein und nicht mehr nur Dampflokomotiven


----------



## poiu (12. Juli 2009)

da brauch ich mit Nix messen !

Die angaben die Xilence zu seinen Netzteilen macht sind immer noch recht dürftig, ich sehe immer noch keine angaben zu Combind Power   weder auf der Homepage noch auf denn Aufklebern !

http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/images/product_images/600x400/6079_2.jpg

außerdem ist der Hersteller bis jetzt nur durch eins aufgefallen , durch Hochlabeln von uralten 350W Netzteilen!
wenn ein Netzteil mit 500W beworben wird, aber die einzelnen Schienen grade grade das mal schaffen was mein uraltens 350W FSP Fortron schafft, ist das einfach nicht grade vertrauns würdig!

Aber wenn du dich besser auskennst , zeig mir dann bitte mal ein aktuelles Review wo die teile irgendwas schaffen und nicht eins wo so ein 650W Pseudo Xilence mit einem 100W PC belastet wird und dann "juhu toll " geschrieben wird 

man ist hier sowieso don quichote viel spaß mit denn teilen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juli 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/images/product_images/600x400/6079_2.jpg


OMFG, das Teil soll 580W leisten?!

Die beiden +12V Leitungen sind ja schon mal richtig dürftig, da hat sogar mein olles Delta, das mich schon öfter genervt hat, fast mehr...


----------



## poiu (12. Juli 2009)

@Stafan nein das ist ein aktuelles X-beliebiges das ich auf der Xilence Seite gefunden und gegoogelt hab

wobei  mir grade was aufgefallen ist , wieso der Ape einen über ein jahr  alten Thread (08.05.2009 ) aus demm Keller holt

das 580W modell wir gar nicht mehr auf der Xilence seite aufgeführt und das kleiner 480W teil , ist soweit mir bekannt absoluter schrott!


----------



## Einfachich (4. Mai 2010)

Xilence SPS XP550 CS R3 Netzteil | Review-Base.de

Seid Neustem sind die Xilence Netzteile auch mit dem 80Plus Bronze gelabelt und somit haben die sich ja ganz schön raus gemacht im gegensatz zu damals ......
Ist aber auch nicht mehr günstig ,,,fängt bei 72€ an


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Ist aber nicht besser geworden.


----------



## poiu (4. Mai 2010)

Ich sehe keine 12V combined Angabe und das 80+ logo ist kein qualitäts-siegel, LC-Power  550W gibt es auch als Bronze aber die jämmerliche 12V Leistung disqualifiziert das NT gnadenlos!


----------



## Einfachich (6. Mai 2010)

Das Lc Power .....Kostet 34 €
Und das Xilence 550 CS R3 72€

Also ich finde es schon im gegensatz zum Anfang der Netzteil Serie schon ein Beachtlichen Schritt die Sie in die Richtige Richtung gehen ,,...
Man sieht es ja auch auf einigen Seiten wie Computerbase das Sie sich echt gemacht haben in den Letzten 2 Jahren ....
Finde es immer Heftig wie Schwer es ist sein Schlechtes Image von Früher weg zu bekommen ....
Es gibt auch NTS Von Corsair die haben nur eine 12V Schiene mit 30
Da finde ich es bei diesem Kanidaten der auf 2 12V 24A schon besser .....
Und die Combined Power muss ja nicht Unbedingt drauf stehen ....wenn das Netzteil bei Volllast immer noch 80% erreicht  spricht das ja für sich ..finde schon das so ein 80+Logo wichtig ist ...
Weil es gibt Leute die haben ein 1000Watt Netzteil drin und es raucht bei ner Geforce 2 MX ab,,,,


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin mit den NT von Xilence sehr zu frieden.
Absolut stabil das Teil und nicht zu hören, OK haben einen NB Lüfter drin  aber der Original Lüfter war auch nicht laut, nur mir etwas zu laut. Aber ich habe auch einen Silent Rechner


----------



## s1n88 (7. Mai 2010)

Also da es sich hierbei um die reine "RedWings" Serie handelt, gibt es von denen noch kein höheres als 480 Watt, somit ist dieses Modell mit 580 Watt sehr wohl gerechtfertig.

Das 600 Watt Modell kommt aus der "RedWings Gaming" Serie, welches um einiges teurer ist als die normale "RedWings" Serie.
Wir verbauen bei uns in der Firma für normale Office-PC auch nur die Xilence RedWings 480 Watt Modelle, welche absolut TOP sind.
Dass man Xilence NTs nicht mit Enermax NTs vergleichen kann ist logisch - Aber wenn man sich mal die Preise ansieht ist das auch kein Wunder.
Ein 480 Watt NT für ca. 32 Euro, welches absolut leise arbeitet und für einen normalen Rechner, selbst für kleine Gaming Rechner auch nocht ausreicht, finde ich sonst kaum.

Also ich kann nur sagen, dass Xilence NT für wenig Geld sich richtig lohnen, habe bisher keine besseren NTs für wenig Geld gefunden!
Man sollte einige Sachen nicht immer mit Highend Rechnern vergleichen, sondern auch mal an kleinere Rechner oder HTPC denken und dort reichen diese NTs vollkommen, wie ich finde.


----------



## poiu (7. Mai 2010)

wenn es nur 480W liefern würde, aber ich hatte immer schon die Vermutung das die Bezeichnung darauf hindeutet das die NT soviel aus der Steckdose ziehen bei 60% Wirkungsgrad^^

was für Office PC soll denn Bitte 480W brauchen was verkauf ihr P4 dual socket?

ein office PC mit onboard graka braucht 60-150W da reicht ein gutes 300W NT für 30€

pure power l7 bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Compucase HEC-300TA-2WX 300W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Compucase HEC-400TE-2WX 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

diese NT liefern auch das was drauf steht!

Das ganze hat nichts mit High End zu tun, XIlence labelt nur gerne mehr drauf als es eigentlich kann!

Google Nachricht

Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

FORUM Links:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-xilence-redwing-gaming-edition-800-watt.html


----------



## s1n88 (7. Mai 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> wenn es nur 480W liefern würde, aber ich hatte immer schon die Vermutung das die Bezeichnung darauf hindeutet das die NT soviel aus der Steckdose ziehen bei 60% Wirkungsgrad^^
> was für Office PC soll denn Bitte 480W brauchen was verkauf ihr P4 dual socket?
> ein office PC mit onboard graka braucht 60-150W da reicht ein gutes 300W NT für 30€


Ja nee, aber wir können keine lauten Rechner gebrauchen und diese NTs sind wirklich nicht zu hören!
Verbaut werden mittlerweile 4-Kern CPUs mit 2-4 GB und passiver Grafikkarte. Zukunftssicher usw. - Wollen ja nicht jedes Jahr ein neuen Rechner verbauen.
Mittlerweile sind alle alten Athlon XP 2400 Rechner in den Schrott gelandet ^^
Auch wenn der Rechner nicht viel Watt zieht, lieber etwas mehr, man weiß ja nie, was noch dazu kommen könnte. Aber es geht uns ja nicht um die 480 Watt, sondern darum, dass die NTs einfach leise sind und bisher immer gute Leistung erbrachten! Wir sind gut bedient mit dem Xilence RegWing 480 Watt NT


----------



## poiu (7. Mai 2010)

wie ist denn die RMA rate, weil bei der geringen last laufen die wohl schon länger, hauptsache über die 2 jahre Gewährleitung drüber  


die 300 W sollten doch auch eher leise sein bei der geringen lasst und ein gutes sogar mit 80+ Bronze gibt es für 40€

Sharkoon Rush Power C SHA-R400M 400W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## riedochs (7. Mai 2010)

Auf CB steht das von Xilence auch 250W und 200W NTs mit 80+ Bronze kommen sollen. Endlich hat jemand ein Einsehen.


----------



## Shi (7. Mai 2010)

Die neuen NTs von Xilence sehen ganz gut aus,

Xilence XQ LinearPower R2 1200W ATX 2.3 (SPS-XP1200.XQ.R2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 80 Plus Gold, Kabelmanagement, genug Anschlüsse - nun ich kenne mich nicht genug mit NTs aus, sollte ein Profi mal testen!
Xilence XQ LinearPower 850W ATX 2.3 (SPS-XP850.XQ.R2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
80+ Silver


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Mai 2010)

Sind nur viel zu teuer...


----------



## Fate T.H (7. Mai 2010)

Also von Xilence kauf ich mir sicher kein NT mehr ohne vorher anspruchsvolle Reviews zu lesen.
Mein 850W NT von denen hat sich mit nem Knall vor ein paar Tagen verabschiedet aus meinem Main-PC.


----------



## Shi (7. Mai 2010)

Stefan, könntest du nicht mal so ein neues XQ LinearPower testen?


----------



## poiu (7. Mai 2010)

es gibt ein test bei PC-max, das Problem ist das die Rev 1 der XQ von enhance ist und Brauchbar, bei Rev 2 hat man auf einen schlechteren Hersteller gesetzt, glaube solytech


----------



## Einfachich (8. Mai 2010)

<Ich denke mal das dass NT  Xilence SPS XP550 CS R3 Schon ganz gut ist !Immerhin kostet es stolze 72 und es wurde mir halt von PCGH Verbaut und ich denke die Jungs haben schon Ahnung davon und verbauen nicht irgendein Müll


----------



## Shi (10. Mai 2010)

Hier evtl etwas Interessantes: Habe bei Xilence nachgefragt: Das Xilence XQ 500 hat auf der 3.3V/5V Schiene Total Combined Power 150W und auf der 12V Schiene eine TCP von 432 Watt! Scheint wohl keine alte Technik mehr zu sein!
Quelle: Xilence Technologie Das Xilence XQ 500 Watt Netzteil im Review-Center - getestet und für GUT (1,7) befunden!  Enjoy the Review! [ew] | Facebook


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (10. Mai 2010)

Wow , wirklich schade dass die Marke sich über ein paar Jahre keinen guten Ruf gemacht hat - denn ich denke die neuen Produkte sind wirklich ganz gut , z.b die Redwing Lüfter Serie!


----------



## Shi (10. Mai 2010)

Naja fast jeder Ruf kann sich bessern! Das Teil kommt bestimmt nicht an ein Cougar,Enermax, Corsair oder CoolerMaster ran ist aber wohl dennoch ganz in Ordnung!


----------



## ATB (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte bis Sommer 2009 ein 550 Watt NT von Xilence. Ich hab es so bereut, dass ding gekauft zu haben; laut, heiß, und ständig Angst um die Hardware. Es ist ein viel besseres Gefühl, wenn man dann plötzlich ein Corsair als Kraftwerk hat. (650 Watt) Außerdem ist die Verarbeitung von Xilence nicht gerade gut. Ich hab mir das Xilence nach Ausbau mal von innen angesehen: 
Bin ich froh, dass es nicht explodiert ist.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (10. Mai 2010)

Wäre dann schon interessant zu wissen, welches Xilence das war. Vermutlich noch ein altes aus 2008 oder gar 2007 für 30 Euro. Inzwischen sieht es mit Qualität und Verarbeitung schon anders aus.

Und Shi, ich muss dir da widersprechen, gerade Corsair und CM sind jetzt nicht gerade Netzteile im absoluten Highend Segment. Kommt sehr auf die jeweilige Reihe an, sprich wo sie eingekauft wurden.

Wie Einfachich schon sagte, wird Gründe haben, wieso die PCGH das Redwing verbaut hat und dafür ein Corsair aus dem Rechner geschmissen. Mal schauen, ob es bald auch Testberichte gibt.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (10. Mai 2010)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Wäre dann schon interessant zu wissen, welches Xilence das war. Vermutlich noch ein altes aus 2008 oder gar 2007 für 30 Euro. Inzwischen sieht es mit Qualität und Verarbeitung schon anders aus.
> 
> Und Shi, ich muss dir da widersprechen, gerade Corsair und CM sind jetzt nicht gerade Netzteile im absoluten Highend Segment. Kommt sehr auf die jeweilige Reihe an, sprich wo sie eingekauft wurden.
> 
> Wie Einfachich schon sagte, wird Gründe haben, wieso die PCGH das Redwing verbaut hat und dafür ein Corsair aus dem Rechner geschmissen. Mal schauen, ob es bald auch Testberichte gibt.



Naja ich empfinde Corsair schon als High End NT marke z.n das Corsair HX 850!


----------



## NeroNobody (10. Mai 2010)

Einfachich schrieb:


> <Ich denke mal das dass NT  Xilence SPS XP550 CS R3 Schon ganz gut ist !Immerhin kostet es stolze 72 und es wurde mir halt von PCGH Verbaut und ich denke die Jungs haben schon Ahnung davon und verbauen nicht irgendein Müll



Wo haben die des verbaut?!


----------



## Einfachich (11. Mai 2010)

Es wurde in meinem Pc verbaut beim Gewinnspiel (PCGH  Frisiert Ihren PC)
Hatte Vorher ein Corsair drin und die haben es gegen ein Xilence ausgetauscht,,,,,


----------



## Einfachich (11. Mai 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Hier evtl etwas Interessantes: Habe bei Xilence nachgefragt: Das Xilence XQ 500 hat auf der 3.3V/5V Schiene Total Combined Power 150W und auf der 12V Schiene eine TCP von 432 Watt! Scheint wohl keine alte Technik mehr zu sein!
> Quelle: Xilence Technologie Das Xilence XQ 500 Watt Netzteil im Review-Center - getestet und für GUT (1,7) befunden!  Enjoy the Review! [ew] | Facebook





DA geht es aber nicht um das worüber wir hier Sprechen 
Villt fragst du mal nach dem Verbauten NT


----------



## Einfachich (11. Mai 2010)

Testbericht folgt Morgen Abend .....Werde es jetzt erst mal Quälen ....habe Xilence bezüglich des NT`s angeschrieben zwecks Combined Power


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Mai 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Wow , wirklich schade dass die Marke sich über ein paar Jahre keinen guten Ruf gemacht hat - denn ich denke die neuen Produkte sind wirklich ganz gut , z.b die Redwing Lüfter Serie!



Nein, die Geräte der Redwing Serie sind immer noch Mist.

Die XQs sind zwar halbwegs brauchbar, allerdings ist der Preis fürs gebotene viel zu hoch.
Dazu kommt noch das sie technisch 'wenig aufregend' sind.

Also die kann man nun wirklich nicht empfehlen, da es fürs selbe Geld bessere Geräte gibt und/oder vergleichbare Markengeräte günstiger sind (und/oder besser bestückt oder ausgestattet)...


----------



## Einfachich (11. Mai 2010)

hier die gewünschten Informationen:



3,3V & 5V = 150 Watt max. cont. load

12V1 & 12V2 = 500 Watt max. cont. load

Peak Power XP550.CS.R3 = 660 Watt

 Das ist die Combined Power die das NT schafft das bei mir Verbaut ist ...also schlecht sieht es meiner Meinung nach nicht aus ....


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (11. Mai 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, die Geräte der Redwing Serie sind immer noch Mist.
> 
> Die XQs sind zwar halbwegs brauchbar, allerdings ist der Preis fürs gebotene viel zu hoch.
> Dazu kommt noch das sie technisch 'wenig aufregend' sind.
> ...



Hast du dir den Thread überhaupt durchgelesen? Ich glaube irgendwie nicht. Am besten, du schreibst mal einen Beschwerdebrief an die PCGH Redaktion, dass die sich trauen, so einen Mist gegen Corsair einzutauschen 

@Einfachich: Danke für die Daten, sehr interessant. Xilence sollte in dem Punkt "Informationspolitik" und "Übersicht auf der Webseite" dringend mal nachbessern.


----------



## ATB (11. Mai 2010)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Wäre dann schon interessant zu wissen, welches Xilence das war. Vermutlich noch ein altes aus 2008 oder gar 2007 für 30 Euro.



War eins von 2008 für 44€.


----------



## Rolk (11. Mai 2010)

DerMarodeur schrieb:


> War eins von 2008 für 44€.


 
Hättest du dich als X3 Veteran mal im Egosoft Forum beraten lassen. 
Ich hab schön brav auf SymTec ltd. gehört und mir ein Seasonic S12II 380 für 45 € geholt. Läuft heute noch und schultert (fast) alles was man dranhängt.


----------



## ATB (11. Mai 2010)

Willst du deinen PC killen oder was hast du da dranhängen?


----------



## Rolk (11. Mai 2010)

Naja, seit heute geniest es quasie seinen Ruhestand in einem Office PC. Ich hatte aber auch längere Zeit einen PII X3 720 @3,3 GHZ und eine GTX260 + Kleinzeug dranhängen. Kurzfristig waren auch ein AII X2 250 @3,7 GHZ und eine HD4890 und anderes Zeug verbaut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Mai 2010)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Hast du dir den Thread überhaupt durchgelesen? Ich glaube irgendwie nicht.


Hast du auch gelesen, was ich geschrieben hab?!
Rolk hat ja nur wieder einmal bestätigt, das es sinniger ist ein Markengerät zu kaufen, als ein NoName Schrotteil, wie Xilence.
Nur steht dann halt etwas weniger aufm Gerät drauf, 380 ehrliche Watt gegenüber möchtegern 550W...



Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Am besten, du schreibst mal einen Beschwerdebrief an die PCGH Redaktion, dass die sich trauen, so einen Mist gegen Corsair einzutauschen


Ich hab den Artikel nicht gelesen, kann daher nichts sagen.
Aber warum stellst du die PCGH als der Weißheits letzten Schuss dar?!
Schon mal dran gedacht, das man hier auch einfach nur das genommen haben könnte, was man gerad zur Hand hatte bzw 'irgendwie bekommen hat'?!
Xilence scheint momentan auch die Marketingabteilung angeschmissen zu haben und auch Propaganda in Foren zu verbreiten.



Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> @Einfachich: Danke für die Daten, sehr interessant. Xilence sollte in dem Punkt "Informationspolitik" und "Übersicht auf der Webseite" dringend mal nachbessern.


...womit wir (mal wieder) beim Punkt Mist, MÜll und Schrott sind...

Denn ein ehrlicher (Marken) Hersteller hat nichts zu verbergen, im Gegensatz zu einem NoName Hersteller, bei dem nicht ansatzweise geleistet wird, was drauf steht...


----------



## Einfachich (12. Mai 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hast du auch gelesen, was ich geschrieben hab?!
> Rolk hat ja nur wieder einmal bestätigt, das es sinniger ist ein Markengerät zu kaufen, als ein NoName Schrotteil, wie Xilence.
> Nur steht dann halt etwas weniger aufm Gerät drauf, 380 ehrliche Watt gegenüber möchtegern 550W...
> 
> ...





Wenn du weiter Oben schaust siehst du die Combined Power !!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2010)

Einfachich schrieb:


> Wenn du weiter Oben schaust siehst du die Combined Power !!!!


Ja und weiter?!
Bei welcher Raumtemperatur??
Wie lang solls das halten?
15min oder 5h??
Und was passiert, wenn mans abruft (bzw mehr)?
Explodierts oder schaltets ab??

Dennoch bleibt mein Statement, das Markengeräte günstiger und/oder besser sind und dieses NoName Zeugs keinen Sinn macht, da gleichteure Markengeräte in jedem Punkt beser sind.


----------



## Einfachich (12. Mai 2010)

24Stunden hatte ich das ding jetzt mit Prime95 und den MSI Kombustor Laufen alles auf High Settings neben bei habe ich Speedfan laufen lassen und alles ist top bis jetzt ....

@Stefan Payne ....wegen Leute wie dir die immer auf Ihrer Meinung verharren ist schon viel zum Stillstand gekommen....

Stell dir vor du Fährst besoffen Auto und verlierst dein Lappen.....Würdest du es dann gut finden wenn die Leute vom Staat sagen du darfst nie wieder Auto fahren weil du dich für dein Rest des Lebens nicht Ändern wirst egal was du machst ?!


----------



## Einfachich (12. Mai 2010)

TechPC | Xilence Power 550W


----------



## Einfachich (12. Mai 2010)

Das SPS XP550CS R3 verfügt über folgende Schutzmechanismen:

-> OLP = Over load protection
-> OPP = Over power protection
-> SCP = Short circuit protection
-> OCP = Over current protection
-> OVP = Over voltage protection

Wie lange das Netzteil bei Peak Load im Betrieb bleibt, hängt von der Art der jeweiligen Belastung ab. Bei Peak Load liefert das Netzteil mehr Leistung, als eigentlich vorgesehen. Da man nicht genau sagen kann, welcher Schutzmechanismus zuerst greift, kann die Zeit bis zum Abschalten von Sekunden zu Minuten variieren. Eine Überlast auf längere Dauer wird durch die Schutzmechanismen verhindert. Man sollte also bei der Wahl der richtigen Netzteilleistung auf eine ausreichende Dimensionierung achten. Sollte es trotzdem einmal zu einer Überlastung kommen, verhindern die eingebauten Schutzmechanismen eine Beschädigung der restlichen Komponenten.

Das die Combined Power nicht auf dem Label aufgeführt ist, hängt mit der Gestaltung und dem Design des Labels zusammen. Wir werden intern diskutieren, diese Information zukünftig wieder auf den Labeln zu erfassen.

Unsere Website wird derzeit überarbeitet. Bald kann man dort wieder detaillierte Informationen zu den Produkten finden.

Ich hoffe wir konnten dir alle Fragen beantworten. Für weitere stehen wir natürlich jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung! 

Einen schönen Vatertag und ein angenehmes Wochenende wünscht dir das gesamte Xilence-Team! [fr


----------



## DeepInside (12. Mai 2010)

nice nice


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2010)

Why 99% of Power Supply Reviews Are Wrong | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (20. Mai 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja und weiter?!
> Bei welcher Raumtemperatur??
> Wie lang solls das halten?
> 15min oder 5h??
> ...



Na dann teste das gute Stück doch bitte mal, statt immer nur dagegen zu wettern.


----------

